# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojiti dijete uz svoje biološko i sve to u RH

## Gandalj

Kao što stoji u naslovu MM i ja smo odlučili pokušati, a nadamo se i uspjeti posvojiti dijete. Imamo svoju biološku curku i kako nam je naša ogromna želja da imamo još barem jedno svoje dijete propala zbog mojeg zdravstvenog stanja (ginekologija je u igri  :Smile: ) propala, odlučili smo pomoći nekom kome je isto tako želje da živi normalno, bila uskraćena.
Znamo da je proces dugotrajan, neizvjesan i težak, ali se ne predajmo. Pišemo molbu i krećemo... ali ipak, svako iskustvo nekog tko je prošao ovaj put bio bi nam dragocjen. puno hvala na tome....

----------


## eva71

Sretno.

----------


## čokolada

Gandalj, dobrodošla i sretno. Imamo par tema o posvojenju drugog djeteta.

----------


## prpa

Bok!

Nova sam na forumi i kako stoji u temi naslova MM i ja bi htjeli posvojiti jedno starije dijete. Imamo curicu od dvije godine, ona je naše biološko dijete. Bili smo u CZSS-u prije dva tjedna i rekli su nam da su nam šanse nikakve i da razmislimo o udomljenju. No odlučila sam ipak otići ponovno i iznzistirati da započnemo s postupkom. Ima li tko iskustva???

----------


## Rebbeca

Ne odustajte, šanse uvijek ima!!! Mi smo posvojili dvoje djece, razlika u posvojenjima je 9 god. a ima negdje i tema jedne naše forumašice koja je uz biološkog sina posvojila djevojčicu, ako se ne varam predškolske ili niže školske dobi. Potraži po temama, to je bilo prije skoro dvije godine...

Sretno!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Gandalj, Prpa, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Hvala na podršci  :Smile:  Napisala sam zahtjev za pokretanjem postupka obrade i sutra ga idemo predati u CZSS. Neće se oni nas tako lako riješiti  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

imate po zakoni posvojiti uz biološko i neka vas ne obezhrabre, samo uornosti i strpljenja i glavo korz zid ako treba

----------


## prpa

Hvala puno na potpori. Zahtjev za obradu sam sastavila i ako bude sreće idem ga predati sutra  :Smile:  Neće se oni nas tako lako riješiti

----------


## prpa

Hvala vam svima na potpori.  :Smile: Sastavila sam zahtjev za obradu i planiram ga sutra odnijeti u CZSS. Nećemo mi tako lako odustati

p.s. pišem na poslu, nije baš najbrži internet, pa ako se poduplaju postovi nemojte zamjeriti  :Embarassed:

----------


## prpa

Kratak info. Bili smo jučer u CZSS-u predati zahtjev, no naravno nije to baš tako jednostavno kako smo MM i ja mislili. Dala nam je gospođa popis sa cijelom listom dokumenata koju trebamo priložiti uz zahtjev, koji navodno možemo poslati i poštom. Tako da smo sada u fazi ganjanja papira :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## prpa

Jedno pitanje. Kad ste prolazili obradu od Centra, jesu li kontaktirali vaše roditelje, užu rodbinu i prijatelje?

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Jedno pitanje. Kad ste prolazili obradu od Centra, jesu li kontaktirali vaše roditelje, užu rodbinu i prijatelje?


nisu nikoga..

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Ovo mi je malo čudno. Mi smo upravo u postupku obrade i kada smo predavali zahtjev, rekli su nam da papire skupljamo tek kad budemo imali dijete za posvajanje jer papiri ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj. Dakle, mi smo predali zahtjev bez ijednog dodatnog papira, osim toga objasnili su nam proceduru i nisu spominjali ni rodbinu ni susjede, samo će nam doći u kuću provjeriti u kakvim uvjetima živimo, što mi je skroz ok i potpuno razumljivo.

----------


## prpa

Meni se čini da svaki Centar vodi svoju politiku. Možda je to jedan način na koji su nas htjeli obeshranriti, jer kad smo vidjeli listu, pao nam je mrak na oči  :Shock:

----------


## pujica

prema pravilniku o postupku obrade centri su vec nekoliko godina duzni zvati i nekog iz obitelji i nekog od prijatelja, s time da vi birate koje ce to biti osobe. druga stvar je sto neki centri taj dio preskacu, ali eto nije to zato da vas konkretno obeshrabre nego se drze pravilnika.

u svakom slucaju ne dajte se i sretno, ima jos nekih desetak parova poput vas koji vec cekaju u registru, mozda je malo teze ali svakako nije nemoguce  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Ma lako za razgovore s obitelji i prijateljima...ali kad smo vidjeli listu potrebnih dokumenata, e to je već druga stvar. Već tjedan dana ganjamo sve potrebne dokumente. Čisto informacije radi, ako se netko od vas vjenčao u nekom drugom mjestu u RH (kao što je kod mene slučaj) i želi podići vjenčani list u VG ili ZG, danas smo saznali da to ne može, jer VG i ZG koriste svoj sustav koji nije umrežen s ostatkom države, ali recimo matični ured u Vukovini ( to je nekoliko kilometara od VG) jest.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Anemona

Prpa, koji su dokumenti potrebni, ako ti se da napisati?

----------


## prpa

1. Zahtjev za posvojenje
2. Rodni list za oboje
3. Domovnica za oboje
4. Vjenčani list
5.Uvjerenje nekažnjavanju (e sad nas dvoje smo se prije 3 mjeseca preselili iz jedne ulkice u susjednu i promijenili osobne. Onda su nas gospođe na sudu pitale jel imamo stare osobne, mi naravno nismo imali, pa smo morali ići na MUP po potvrdu o prebivalištu iz koje se vidi da smo mi i ranije živjeli na istom području. Naime za dobivanje potvrde o nekažnjavanju moraš biti najmanje 6 mjeseci na području suda gdje tražiš potvrdu. Srećom gospođa na policiji nam nije htjela naplatiti potvrdu kad je vidjela razlog i tako smo uštedjeli, ako sam ju dobro razumjela 60kn)
6. Potvrda o roditeljskoj skrbi (podiže se na sudu. Treba napisati zahtjev da vam izdaju potvrdu da vam nije oduzeta roditeljska skrb, nešto u tom smislu i mi smo ju predavali na istom mjestu gdje i zahtjev za uvjerenjem o nekažnjavanju)
7. Potvrda o plaći i zaposlenju (moji jadni na poslu nisu znali kakvu mi potvrdu iskemijati za plaću, jer se nisu nikada susretali s time, pa su samo izlistali u kratkim crtama koliko mi je isplaćeno u ovoj godini, bruto, neto, doprinosi i sl. Ako ne bude valjalo neka onda kažu što žele. Teta u kadrovskoj je napisala da sam zaposlena na neodređeno, od kada i na kojem mjestu)
8. Uvjerenje da ne bolujete od težih zaraznih ili psihičkih bolesti (svako od svog doktora. Srećom imam super doktoricu pa to nije trajalo dugo, ali muž još ganja svoju da nađe vremena)
9. Potvrda o poslovnoj sposobnosti (izdaju ju CZSS. I tu su čak bili ažurni  :Smile:  )

E sad za većinu ovih stvari dovoljno je da jedan ganja papire, u mom slučaju muž to obavlja uz moju osobnu.

----------


## puljanka

Uvijek mi bilo zanimljivo čitati postove i teme, članke i slično o posvojenju. Svakome tko se odluči želim puno sreće i uspjeha. prpa sretno da što prije skupite potrebne dokumente i da sve to ide kolko tolko glatko.

----------


## lexy

prpa, mi smo prošli obradu u CZSS Velika Gorica prije godinu i pol i ništa od te papirologije nismo morali priložiti. Rečeno nam je da se ti papiri trebaju donijeti prilikom eventualnog posvajanja. 
Može biti da je ovo neki novi protokol! Inače, cijela obrada je trajala točno 3 mjeseca.

----------


## prpa

Ne znam je li nova procedura, ali mi smo cijelo vrijeme imali lagani osjećaj da nas se žele riješiti, tipa nemate šanse, ali kad ste već navalili evo sad se zabavljajte s papirima. Nadam se da griješim. Vidjet ćemo kad im dostavimo papire.

----------


## prpa

Btw lexy hvala na informacijama :Smile:  Puljanka pozdravi mi Istru  :Yes:

----------


## ivanas

Mi smo isto morali prije obrade skupiti sve papire koje ste naveli, samo su nam vratili orginale domovnice i rodnog lista i samo uzeli kopije, (ali nije orginal smo biti stariji od 6 mjeseci. ) da bi uopće dobili termin za obradu, plus poslije za svako posvojenje isti popis papira i čak još neki, jednostavno je takav zakon i takva procedura. Nisu vas uzeli na zub. Oni moraju imati neke dokaze o vašem identitetu u i da ste nekažnjavani i slično da bi vam dali zeleno svjetlo. Da toga nema zamislite da dadu da posvoji nekome tko je par godina odležao u zatvoru zbog nasilja i sl.

----------


## prpa

Sve se ja to slažem, ali stvar je u tome da pr. uvjerenje o nekažnjavanju je dokument koja državna tijela imaju pravo tražiti na uvid. I kad bi mi bili neka kvazi uređena država žena bi jednostavno ušla u bazu podataka i tražila provjeru.No nebitno, mi i dalje prikupljamo...negdje uz više, a negdje uz manje čekanja
 :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

Još jednom želim vam sreću. strpljivo prikupite sve te papire i samo hrabro naprijed.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Evo, ja se opet ubacujem jer upravo prolazimo kroz obradu. Proši smo tjedan bili na razgovoru kod socijalne radnice i na psihološkom testiranju, a 23.10. nam dolaze doma. Jedino što smo mi do sada predali od papira jest zamolba za obradu i ništa više. I rekli su nam da nam ništa od papira ne treba dok ne dođe do samog posvajanja. Eto, još jedan dokaz da svatko radi po svome.

----------


## prpa

Danči nadam se da ćete što prije dobiti papire. Javi kako je prošao posjet  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Papiri predani,čekamo poziv za obradu  :štrika:

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Danas su nas trebali posjetiti, MM uzeo slobodan dan na poslu (neplaćeni), pripremili se psihički i fizički, kad ono zove socijalna u pola 9 da se psihologinja razboljela i da moraju odgoditi posjet. Eto, pa se sve malo prolongiralo, ali nema veze, bit će i gorih stvari.

----------


## prpa

Držim fige da psihologica što prije ozdravi i dože vam u posjet  :fige:

----------


## Zdenka2

Prpa, to što traže od vas nije nikakav "posebni" tretman - ti dokumenti se zahtijevaju od svih. U našem slučaju zaposlenici CZSS nisu posjećivali ni pozivali članove naše obitelji i prijatelje, ali su nas ispitivali o tome. Bili su kod nas doma. Centri se moraju držati pravila da obrada ne smije biti starija od šest mjeseci  - tako kaže zakon. Mi smo zbog toga obradu prošli tri puta, uz još dodatnih provjera i kušnji. Rezultat svega su dva djeteta.  :Smile:  Budite uporni i sretno vam!

----------


## ivanas

> Prpa, to što traže od vas nije nikakav "posebni" tretman - ti dokumenti se zahtijevaju od svih. U našem slučaju zaposlenici CZSS nisu posjećivali ni pozivali članove naše obitelji i prijatelje, ali su nas ispitivali o tome. Bili su kod nas doma. Centri se moraju držati pravila da obrada ne smije biti starija od šest mjeseci  - tako kaže zakon. Mi smo zbog toga obradu prošli tri puta, uz još dodatnih provjera i kušnji. Rezultat svega su dva djeteta.  Budite uporni i sretno vam!


U 2011.g. kad smo mi zadnji put posvajali obrada nije smjela biti starija od 12 mjeseci

----------


## prpa

Danas stigli pozivi za razgovor u CZSS 28.11.  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Mali update  :Smile:  Obavili ragovor sa socijalnom radnicom, jako ugodna žena  :Smile:  Rekla da će nas uskoro pozvati na psihološko testiranje i nek se pripremimo da bi moglo trajati oko 4 sata. Sad smo eto u iščekivanju psihoanalize  :psiholog:

----------


## ArI MaLi

Super!! Ma ništa strašno  :Smile:  prođe začas

----------


## puljanka

Ima li novosti prpa?

----------


## prpa

Puljanka, nema novosti. Još uvijek čekamo da nas zovu na testiranje  :štrika:

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Prpa! Mi idemo na testiranje drugi tjedan.

----------


## sonči

Sretno Vam bilo! :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Sretno Špelkica  :Bye:

----------


## prpa

Špelkica kako je prošlo? Mi još čekamo testiranje....  :štrika:

----------


## špelkica

Super je bilo. Testovi su onak malo...Ja sam se smijala na neka pitanja. Nemaš baš pjesničke slobode kad odgovaraš na pitanja. Ili da ili ne ili ne odnosi se na mene. Bio je i jedan mali dio testa inteligencije, ponovite si abecedu ak ne znate točno! Ja sam razmišljala o č i ć, koje je prije. Brojke su mi lakše išle. Nešto smo morali i crtati, ali nisu se mjerile naše likovne sposobnosti. Trajalo je sve skupa oko 2 h. Na kraju nam je psihologica rekla da već sad možemo slati molbe jer kolko ona vidi sve je super prošlo i jako smo im se svidjeli. Sretno na testiranju!

----------


## prpa

Baš mi je drago da je sve super prošlo. Nadam se da ćete uskoro dobiti pozitivno rješenje  :fige: 

Mi još uvijek čekamo poziv  :Cekam:

----------


## prpa

Obavili testiranje  :Very Happy:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:   :Very Happy:  sretno dalje!!

----------


## špelkica

Super Prpa da ste i to obavili  :Smile: . Jel vam rekla što dalje?

----------


## prpa

Bili na još jednom razgovoru sa psihologicom, objasnila nam kako smo riješili testove. Bilo je jako zanimljivo. Koliko smo shvatili trebali bi kontaktirati ponovno socijalnu radnicu da nam dođe u kućni posjet i nakon što dobijemo rješenje šaljemo molbe centrima...

Rekla nam da baš i nemamo velike šanse jer imamo svoje dijete i možemo imati još djece, ali možda ipak uspijemo jer smo napisali da bi starije dijete, a ne malu bebu. Sve u svemu čeka nas jako dugi put... :Smile: 

Curke hvala na podršci :Wink:

----------


## ArI MaLi

mislila je valjda biološko djete, i posvojeno će biti vaše  :Smile:   na našim putevima nikada ne znate koliko će trajati.. može biti dug, a nerjetko se događa da se već u prvih godinu dana traženja dogodi čudo... 
sretno!! sretno!!  :Heart:

----------


## prpa

Danas stiglo rješenje od CZSS-a da smo podobni za posvajanje...jest da su mi u rješenju napisali krivi datum rođenja, postarali me za skoro 10 godina  :Laughing: 

Nego jedno pitanjce, treba li uz molbu kad se šalje centrima, priložiti i to rješenje o podobnosti?

ArI MaLi :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ne moraš, ali  možeš. Svakako prije traži da ti isprave datum rođenja. To je važno!
Sretno vam!

----------


## ArI MaLi

Mi nismo priložili..

----------


## prpa

Nazvala danas i kažu da će poslati ispravak... Pitala sam jel potrebno priložiti i rekla mi je socijalna radnica da priložim to mišljenje uz molbu.

Molba napisana, čekamo ispravak mišljenja (možda me pomlade ovaj put  :Laughing: ) i onda krećemo u akciju slanja  :Very Happy:

----------


## prpa

Još nema ispravka mišljenja  :Sad:

----------


## ArI MaLi

šalji molbe i nemoj čekat, u molbi napiši u kojem centru se nalazi vaša obrada i to je dovoljno!! moj savijet ti je; nemoj čekat!

----------


## prpa

Jedno pitanjce. Jeste slali samo centrima ili i njihovim podružnicama? Čitala sam negdje da se zna dogoditi da podružnice i ne znaju da je netko zainteresiran za posvojenje  :Unsure:

----------


## prpa

Poslala danas molbe...krenuli smo... :fige:

----------


## ArI MaLi

super super!!  :fige:  :fige: 
mi smo slali samo na centre, nismo na podružnice..

----------


## prpa

Bili na jednom razgovoru...za dan-dva ćemo saznati jesu li nas izabrali  :fige:  :fige:  :scared:

----------


## ivica_k

Prpa, nadam se da je razgovor prosao bas kako ste zeljeli...pisi nam!

----------


## prpa

Ivica, nažalost odabrali su drugi par  :Sad:  

Ali nedamo se, idemo dalje i ne odustajemo  :fige:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Sad: 
samo hrabro dalje  :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

Zao mi je, ali....sutra je novi dan!
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## prpa

ArI_Mali, Ivica  :Kiss: 


Jedno pitanje koliko dugo je trajalo vrijeme prilagodbe u vašim slučajevima? Koliko često ste ih išli posjećivati?

----------


## ArI MaLi

kod nas je to išlo vrlo brzo, nismo se imali baš nešto privikavat, pošto je bila mala beba.. kad nam je došla doma onda nam je trebalo oko 4 mj da sve bude onako kako treba biti  :Smile: 
e sad ti ne mogu još puno prićati, ali nadam se da ću uskoro napisati kako to sad ide sa našim drugim djetetom, koje je nešto starije  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

Prpa, mi nismo posvojili....ali nikad se ne zna  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Krenuli s upoznavanjem jedne curice...neće bit lako, jer je starija, kod udomitelja je od kad je bila beba i ona za njih misli da su joj mama i tata. No nadamo se da ćemo uspjeti i da će htjeti doći k nama.  :fige: 
Poveli smo i našu T. s nama, koja je kad smo krenuli doma plakala jer curica ne ide s nama doma.

Svaki savjet nam je dobrodošao

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  super vijesti!! želim vam svu sreću i treba puno upornosti i vjere u to djetešce i sve će doći na svoje  :Zaljubljen: 

piši nam kako izgledaju vaši susreti

----------


## ivanas

prpa treba strpljenja ali djeca su puno mudrija nego što mislimo, osjete oni sve. Piši nam ako želiš o vašim druženjima ili se javi na pp ako trebaš.

----------


## Aradija

Prpa,
čestitam... divno.

Ali mislim da neće biti lako. Naš mališan je imao tri godine i devet meseci kad je došao, bio je jako dobro pripremljen, znao je da su ljudi kod kojih je živeo hranitelji, nas je odmah nazvao mama i tata. Pa opet... bilo je puno teških trenutaka, kad je tugovao, hteo da se vrati tamo, bilo mu je teško da prihvati naše vaspitanje i pravila koja se kod nas i hranitelja razlikuju, nije hteo da prihvati postojanje biološke majke nego smo ga rodile ili hraniteljica ili ja itd itd.... A znam za slučajeve gde je dete loše pripremljeno kao kod vas,misli da su hranitelji roditelji pa onda je to navikavanje išlo još teže nego kod nas. Ali ako je za utehu sve to prodje, i nekako mi se čini da smo pored odnosa roditelji-dete još bliži jer smo prošli sve te izazove... Uskoro će biti godinu dana kako je naš sin sa nama a mislim da je sve to nekako leglo. Retko spomene hranitelje, i kada priča to je onako kao da iznosi činjenice kako je bilo kad je živeo tamo a kako ovde. Ima novo društvo što je isto bio problem u početku, stalno je patio za društvom koje je tamo imao a sad ih ja češće i emotivnije spomenem od njega. Njemu se sve okreće oko novih drugara. 

Pozdravčići za vas. I ja bih volela da nam pišeš kako sve teče kod vas.  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Cure hvala... :Love: 

Do sada smo išli samo jednom u posjet, jer je naš Centar odugovlači sa slanjem papira (obrade) u Centar kojem pripada djevojčica, pa nam nisu nikako mogli izdati odobrenje za viđanje i to se otegnulo  :gaah: 

Uglavnom curica je Romkinja, pa joj hrvatski baš ne ide najbolje jer se i s udomiteljima sporazumijeva na romskom. Bila je isprva malo prestrašena, ali brzo smo se zaigrale  :Smile:  Muž je pokušavao šarmirati udomitelje, tako da ih pridobije na "našu stranu", jer su se i oni iznimno vezali za nju, pa nisu najsretniji da ode.

Druženje je brzo prošlo, nismo htejli previše forsirati. Pitali smo jel bi htjela koji puta s nama na sladoled, ali je sramežljivo odmahnula glavom da ne bi, pa nismo ni spominjali više. 

Vidjet ćemo...ne predajemo se tako lako  :Smile:  Idući put idemo tamo s vrećicom žvakaćih jer su nam rekli da ih obožava.  :Grin:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Grin:  
sretno sretno sretno!!! sigurna sam da sav trud koji sad uložite će biti višestruko nagrađen  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prpa

Prošlo još jedno druženje...uspjeli smo ju odvesti s nama na sladoled...nažalost vrijeme nam nije išlo na ruku, pljuštalo je kao iz kabla  :gaah:  pa nismo uspjeli otići u parkić. Družili smo se kod udomitelja. Curke su se lijepo igrale. Mučimo se malo s jezikom, ali guramo nekako....  :Preskace uze:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  super za cure!! brzo će ona naučiti jezik

----------


## sonči

Bit će puno vremena za druženje! Sretno Vam bilo! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Samo vam treba vremena i strpljenja, djeca osjete pažnju i ljubav. MAlo će s jezikom biti problem u početku, srećom djeca brzo uče, što su mlađa to ide brže. Je li curica ide u školu?

----------


## prpa

Hvala cure  :Heart: 

Ivanas još ne ide u školu, ima 4 godine

----------


## ivanas

> Hvala cure 
> 
> Ivanas još ne ide u školu, ima 4 godine


Super, mislila sam kad si napisala starija da je veće dijete, ja razmišljam o dobi iz posvojiteljskih cipela, nama su djeca od 3,4,5, bila mala, a ovi preko starija.

----------


## prpa

:Smile:  A ja pak gledam u odnosu na T. Ona ima 2,5 godine, pa je od nje starija  :Grin:  A tako smo nekako i gledali, da dijete bude "starije" od T., kako T. ne bi bila previše ljubomorna, a i svjesni smo da malu bebu nikad ne bi uspjeli posvojiti. 

Sutra idemo opet u posjet, T. već pita kada će curica doći k nama  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

> A ja pak gledam u odnosu na T. Ona ima 2,5 godine, pa je od nje starija  A tako smo nekako i gledali, da dijete bude "starije" od T., kako T. ne bi bila previše ljubomorna, a i svjesni smo da malu bebu nikad ne bi uspjeli posvojiti. 
> 
> Sutra idemo opet u posjet, T. već pita kada će curica doći k nama


  RAzlika u godinama vam je idealna, taman su si. BAš sam pričala s prijateljicama koje su posvojile o izostanku ljubomore kad su nam djeca dobila braću, sestre, i mislim da je baš razlog taj što kad mama rodi malu bebu dijete gubi dio pažnje a beba je mala i ne može se s njom igrati, a kod posvojenja ako je razlika u dobi mala, dijete dobiva kompanjona za igru. Vjerojatno kod nekih obitelji ima ljubomore, ja znam 5,6 obitelji gdje nije bilo iako se očekivalo ljubomore.

----------


## prpa

Ovaj vikend namjeravamo dovesti curicu k nama preko vikenda na druženje...drž' te fige da sve dobro prođe  :fige:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:fige:  :fige: 
super!!! sve će biti dobro  :Heart:  samo polako i smireno, naša druga curica kada je prvi puta došla k nama doma bila je izbezumljena ( al ona je iz doma, i mlađa 2 god) 
a imali smo tu sreću da je s njom išla volonterka koja je zadnjih godinu dana dva puta tjedno radila sa njom i puno nam je pomogla kod tih dolazaka prije samog ostanka ..
kako napreduje jezik i vaše sporazumjevanja s njom?

----------


## prpa

Nažalost nije prošlo kako smo željeli...pokupili smo ju rano ujutro i cijeli dan smo proveli zajedno. Svugdje smo ju vodili i bila je oduševljena, T. i ona su se super slagale, nije bilo ljubomornih ispada od strane T., kad smo predvečer krenuli iz parka doma, govoila je da neće doma (mislila je na svoj dom) i mi sretni. Kod nas sve ok, igrale se, no kad je došlo spavanje, rekla je da hoće doma, pokušali smo ju nagovoriti, T. joj je donosila igračke i govorila da uzme koju god hoće sa sobom u krevet, ja sam joj rekla da ću spavati s njom ako ju je strah, no ništa nije pomoglo. Rasplakala se, zamolili smo udomitelje da joj nešto kažu. Navodno (jer su razgovarali na romskom) su joj rekli da pokuša ostati, ali nije se dala. Muž ju je onda odvezao natrag. T. se rasplakala, nama je bilo teško :Crying or Very sad:  

Ne znam, malodušni smo, optimizam je skroz nestao, osobito kod MM, koji je čak bio optimističniji od mene cijelo vrijeme

ArIMali jezik ide teško...jer cijelo vrijeme udomitelji s njom pričaju romski, s njom govore hrvatski samo kad mi dođemo, tako da ona doslovce natuca hrvatski i vidimo da bi htjela pričati s nama, ali ne može  :No:  Pokušava na romskom, ali naravno da ne ide...nagađamo, pa se nekako sporazumijemo. Jasno nam je da i djetetu koje nas razumije bi bilo teško ostati kod nas, jer nas baš ne poznaje dobro. Možda je problem i u tome što joj nisu rekli da će prespavati kod nas, plus udomiteljica se izgleda rasplakala dok ju je oblačila (rekla nam je da mama plače).

Uglavnom, nismo više tako sigurni da ćemo uspjeti i to nas boli, koliko zbog nas jer smo se vezali, ali još više zbog nje, jer joj možemo pružiti puno bolju budućnost od one koja je čeka ako ostane  s udomiteljima.

Sorry na dugom postu, ali negdje sam se morala požaliti  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

prpa nemojte izgubiti pouzdanje i snagu nemože se dijete priviknuti na novu obitelj  u samo jednom danu to ide polako, nisam posvojila ali radim u vrtiću pa znam kako to privikavanje izgleda na početku. Morate znati da je sve to normalno a bitno je da vam udomotelji isto malo pripomognu i pripreme je na to što je čeka.

----------


## Rebbeca

Ne prpa, nipošto ne gubite nadu... zamisli samo kako je ona uplašena i uzbuđena, kako joj se mješaju emocije, o čemu sve razmišlja, zlato malo... No, lako sam ja sada pametna kada sam tako nešto i sama prošla. Naša curica je bila dosta starija od tvoje, niži razredi osnovne škole, nije romkinja, i nije bilo plakanja, ali kada smo se preko tjedna čuli telefonom bila je uvijek jako rezervirana, odgovarala da-ne, komunikacija nula, i to sve kako se bližilo vrijeme posvojenja. Isto su me morile razne crne misli, ali hvala bogu na curama ovdje :Heart:  koje su me razumjele, tješile, ali i ono najvažnije, savjetovale da pokušam gledati na situaciju iz njene kože, koja nije bila nimalo laka. 

Molim te, ne odustaj, budite hrabri i uporni, borite se da svojoj novoj djevojčici olakšate situaciju koliko god je moguće i vjeruj, sve će doći na svoje mjesto!!!

----------


## ivanas

Treba strpljenja, djeca su različita, različita iskustva su prethodila posvojenju, a za postati obitelj treba vremena. Moje najstarije dijete je imalo 5,5 godina kad je posvojena, nikakvih većih problema s prilagodbom i prihvaćanjem nismo imali, a opet naš odnos i veza i privrženost su tek nakon godinu i pol zajedničkog života postali onako čvrsti, sigurni. Kod moji mlađih taj proces se brojao tjednima, dok je njemu trebalo skoro 2 godine.  Kako mi se čini, vama su problem udomitelji koji su se vezali za dijete i iako su svjesni da moraju, ne nogu je pustiti. S jedne strane je to dobro, jer znači da vole djevojčicu, da je primila dovoljno ljubavi i pažnje dok je živjela s njima, i da je razvila emocionalnu privrženost, tj. emocionalno zdravlje, a s druge strane je problem jer oni ne pomažu djevojčici u prilagodbi na novu obitelj, već odmažu(mogu razumijeti da su ženu svladale emocije, ali ja bi pobjegla u kupaonu, smirila se pa tek onda otišla k djetetu, a ne otežala mu).  Sporazumijevanje je proble, ali u toj dobi djeca jako, jako brzo uče jezik, za 6 mjeseci zajedničkog života ona će ga tečno pričati. Vidila sam djecu u domu koja bi došla bez da znaju riječ i u tri mjeseca bi propričali skroz.

----------


## Aradija

Prpa,
meni to deluje kao dobro navikavanje... :D Kod nas je bilo otrprilike tako a pisala sam da znam da je navikavanje išlo još teže kad je dete loše pripremljeno. Kod nas je preko dana bilo sve ok ali kako dodje veče plače, hoće kod hraniteljice, hoće ona da dodje itd itd... Mi smo se sa hraniteljima dogovorili da kad krene kažemo da idu na more i da se držimo te priče i oni i mi. I onda mi kažemo zvali bismo ali oni su na moru... Pa onda "produže" more sa dve nedelje na tri, sa tri na mesec... Onda je kriza već bila prošla pa smo rekli da su došli sa mora ali doći će kod nas za njegov rodjendan, kroz dva meseca, tako je i bilo... A znam isto za slučajeve da su deca toliko vrištala uveče da su morali da ih odvedu kod hranitelja ili da ih zovnu. Sve to prodje, evo nama je sada godinu dana kako nam je sin došao i jedva mogu sada dok pišem da verujem da se ikada dogadjalo... A sećam se da tada nisam mogla da zamislim da dodje noć a da ne spominje hraniteljicu... Vama je možda teže jer je i drugo dete tu, možda da uključite i nju u tešenje seke, zabavljajte je, spavajte (privremeno) svi zajedno, "pošaljite" i vi hranitelje na neki duži put... nadam se i zbog vas i zbog devojčice da ćete uspeti.

----------


## prpa

Evo da vam se napokon javim...teško se probiti do kompa, pored MM-a i male, tako da sad lovim trenutke dok ona spava  :Laughing: 

Uglavnom uspjeli smo doći do toga da je curica prespavala kod nas jedan vikend. Aradija, poslužili smo se tvojom taktikom, rekli smo udomiteljima neka joj kažu kako nekud moraju ići...sve je naravno bilo ok do odlaska na spavanje, kad je rekla da bi ona doma. ja sam joj rekla da nema nikoga doma, nazvali smo ih i javila se starija kćer od udomitelja i rekla joj je da su oni nekuda otišli. Onda smo joj objasnili da ju S. ne može čuvati, jer mora učiti za školu, razvukli smo kauč u dnevnom, počeli gledati crtiće. Prvo se htjela maziti s T., ali njoj je bila zanimljivija Fifi  :Grin: , tako da sam se ja mazila s njom i ubrzo je zaspala. Preko noći nije bilo problema.

Trebali smo ju ovajk tjedan dovesti na duže, ali se razbolila, no idemo u nedjelju po nju i probat ćemo ju ostaviti par dana. srećom upravo sam na G.O., pa nam to super paše. 

Što se jezika tiče, curica se sve više trudi govoriti hrvatski. Mi smo pokušali na Googlu naći prevoditelj za romski, ali nema ga  :Laughing: , pa onda idemo taktikom da nam pokaže što želi. T. ponekada bude malo ljubomorna što je normalno, ali uglavnom se dobro slažu.

Toliko od mene. Šaljem vam svima  :Love:

----------


## ArI MaLi

super super!! lijepo vas je čitati! pusa i sretno dalje! jedva čekam da čitam detalje  :Smile:

----------


## aria05

Bok cure, da vas za početak pozdravim i predstavim se  :Smile: 
Imamo našu biološku curicu od skoro 4 godine i krećemo u bitku za posvojenje još jednog djeteta.
Načitala sam vas se zadnjih mjesec-dva, sada se nadam da sam dosta naučila od vas i da ćemo imati sreće.
Znam da je teško dobiti dijete ako imate vlastito, ali nekako se nadam da ćemo uspijeti.
Ako netko ima kakav savjet biti će mi drago poslušati.
Molba se, nadam se šalje sutra područnom uredu, samo da ju završim, nikako, pa nikako mi nije dovoljno dobra...

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno!

----------


## aria05

Hvala ti.

Evo molba je završena napokon, mislim da je ok napisana (iz srca, ), ima 1,5 stranicu.
Danas ide u poštu, tako sam uzbuđena, jedva čekam da odem u poštu, da osjetim da smo stvarno krenuli u to do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Bok! Evo iza nas je tjedan u kojem je curica provela puna tri dana kod nas, čak nije htjela doma kad smo ju vraćali  :Very Happy:  Uglavnom idemo po nju opet idući tjedan i onda ju planiramo ostaviti tjedan dana kod nas, a nakon toga bi ju odveli natrag udomiteljima da se oprosti s njima, da ju spakiraju i s krajem lipnja doveli ju za stalno k nama. Trenutno smo u fazi ponovnog ganjanja svih papira potrebnih za posvojenje. Neki nas se sjećaju od prije, pa ide malo brže  :Smile: 

Aria05 ako ti treba kakav savjet, tu smo. Ono što ja mogu reći iz svoga iskustva, jest da je u našem slučaju sve išlo dosta brzo (od dobivanja mišljenja da smo podobni posvojitelji pa do upoznavanja djeteta prošlo je 4 mj) i to mislim iz razloga jer nismo htjeli skroz malo dijete i jer smo rekli da nam je svejedno koje je dijete boje kože...točnije ja sam rekla centrima u razgovoru da može biti i na roze točkice  :Smile:

----------


## aria05

Hvala prpa, vjerojatno ću imati puno pitanja  :Smile: 
Danas kad sam nosila molbu na poštu noge su mi klecale i ruke su mi se tresle od uzbuđenja.

Na kraju je molba imala 2 stranice :D
Ja sam isto tako napisala da boja, spol i nacionalnost nisu bitni.
Jedino sam uvjetovala (ali sam napisala u stilu "ako postoji mogućnost") da dijete bude ipak mlađe od naše L, dakle rado bismo dijete do 3 godine najviše, nekako tako osjećam radi lakše prilagodbe da je bolje da dođe manje dijete od nje.
Vidjeti ćemo sve kada nas pozovu i kada se sve pokrene, uzbuđena sam!  :Bouncing:

----------


## aria05

Da, skoro zaboravih....
Prpa čestitam, stvarno je lijepo čuti da ste tako brzo to ostvarili, ohrabrujuća priča   :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## aria05

Cure, imam još jedno pitanje....
koliko ste čekale na poziv/odgovor na molbu?
u kojem to obliku uopće stiže, poziv na razgovor i testiranje, da li zovu ili službeno odgovaraju poštom?

----------


## čokolada

Moraš preporučeno dobiti pismeni poziv za obradu. S obzirom na to da sad kreću godišnji odmori, ne nadaj se prije rujna. Eventualno možeš nazvati za tjedan-dva i pitati ima li nade prije jeseni.

----------


## aria05

Misliš da ništa prije rujna?  :Sad:  
a ja sam si baš mislila tek je sredina 6-og, taman se možda nešto pokrene prije godišnjih....
Budem se napravila luda i nazvala sutra, prekosutra da pitam jel stigla molba, pa ću usput pitati ima li kakve nade da nas pozovu prije rujna....
molbu sam slala u kumičićevu, pa pretpostavljam da ju tek moraju prosijediti nadležnom CZSS.

----------


## prpa

Nama je stiglo relativno brzo, nakon 2 tjedna ako se dobro sjećam, ali Čokolada ti dobro kaže. Kreću godišnji i teško da će što biti preko ljeta. I mi smo razgovarali sa CZSS-om s čijeg područja posvajamo i šanse da dobijemo papire preko ljeta su male...jer dok se poklopi da su pravnica, socijalna radnica i psihologica sve na poslu doći će i rujan.


Cijeli se postupak od obrade do posvojenja zapravo svodi na to da stalno nešto čekaš  :Cekam:  :Coffee: 

Sretno sa zvanjem  :fige:

----------


## aria05

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Odlučila sam pričekati do petka, pa ću nazvati.

----------


## aria05

Evo,zvala sam I obje gospodje koje su zaduzene za posvojenja u Kumicicevoj su na godisnjem. Vjerojatno onda nas zahtjev jos nije niti prosljedjen u podrucni CZSS. Zvati cu drugi tjedan,tako su mi rekli na centrali. Mozda sam trebala odmah slati na podrucni...Vidjeti cemo,zovem ponovno drugi tjedan  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

da si slala na područni onda bi to trajalo još duže, jel bi te obavještavali da oni bez Kumičićeve ne mogu ništa.. i tko zna koliko bi čekala da i to jave.. zovi područni u ponedjeljak i provjeri sa njima jesu li dobili  (najvjerovatnije nisu) ali to ti je super prilika da se i sa njima porazgovaraš i da kad dobe od matičnog zahtjev, da ipak znaju o ćemu se radi, tj. o kome

----------


## aria05

Evo da javim nešto novosti, uspijela sam dobiti gospođu koja u Kumičićevoj radi na posvojenjima, prosljedili su našu molbu, ali na krivi područni ured, tako da će danas preusmijerit pošiljku. Malo sve sporije ide vjerojatno radi godišnjih, prije 3 tjedna je otišla molba poštom...
Sada ću pričekati malo, pa ću zvati tamo krajem sljedećeg tjedna da vidim da li je došlo i hoće li biti što od toga prije kraja godišnjih, nadam se da hoće, svaki dan gledam u sandučić i čekam  :Smile:

----------


## prpa

Evo da se i ja javim. Curka je došla kod nas za stalno, tjedan dana je s nama. Za sada ne pita za udomitelje. Mi smo prikupili sve papire i šaljemo ih ovaj tjedan. Nadamo se da ćemo sve uspjeti riješiti do kolovoza  :Smile: 

Uglavnom, zabavno nam je, smijeha ne nedostaje. Muž je većinom s njima jer on radi u smjenama, pa ga cure vozaju uzduž i poprijeko :Grin:  Ja dođem kao glas razuma i nekakav autoritet :Laughing: 

Aria05 sretno! :Love:

----------


## špelkica

Prpa, kako vam ide? Pusa curama

----------


## prpa

Bok! Napokon da vam se javim. Od 1.7. curica se doselila k nama, a sredinom kolovoza smo i službeno postali njezini roditelji. Jako smo se bojali prilagodbe, s obzirom na povezanost s udomiteljima, ali za sada nije bilo većih problema. Ponekad pita za njih, zove ih drugi mama i tata, ali nema nikakvih plakanja ni želje za povratkom. Uklopila se savršeno u sredinu, otvorena je i nema kome ona ne prilazi, tako da i oni u obitelji koji su bili protiv naše odluke, posustaju pred njom  :Grin: 

Problem s jezikom također polagano nestaje, sve više brblja na hrvatskom, zapravo je zapoanjujuće kako je u dva mjeseca od djeteta kojemu su sve boje bile rozne, knjigu držala naopačke, sada naučila brojati i raspoznavati boje.

Jako se dobro slaže s T., znaju se one i posvađati, ali sve je to i za očekivati. Zapravo je T. jako dobro prihvatila činjenicu da je dobila stariju seku. U međuvremenu smo saznali kako će se naša obitelji povećati za još jednog člana (najvjerojatnije curka), pa im je objema sad najveća briga kad će doći beba i raspravljaju kako će one čuvati bebu :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

Prpa, pa to su vijesti jedna ljepša od druge! Čestitam!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasno prekrasno!!!!  :Very Happy: 
čestitam od srca!!

----------


## špelkica

Prpa, prekrasno, čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebbeca

Uistinu predivne vijesti :Zaljubljen: , uživajte sa svoje dvije, a uskoro i tri cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Prpa divno čestitam!

----------


## ivanas

Otvorim forum a ono sve ljepše vijesti jedna od druge, čestitam vam svima, kad krene onda krene!!!!

----------


## špelkica

I mi ćemo uskoro tim stopama  :Very Happy:

----------


## mimi81

Prpa čestitke sretnoj obitelji!

----------


## kiara79

prpa čestitam od srca!!

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitke i od mene, ne znam kako su ki promakle ove lijepe vijesti!

----------


## Rebbeca

špelkica, potpis ti je divan :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

> špelkica, potpis ti je divan


Hvala!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Cekam:  špelkica čekamo te sa novm info  :Smile:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Zalutala na krivu temu jer nemam svoje biološko dijete, ali je posvojenje slično Prpinom pa sam zato tu. Ali neću još ništa govoriti dok ne bude konačno, još nas je malo strah i sve ovo oko privatnosti, mislim da kužite...

----------


## mimi81

Špelkice  :Heart:

----------


## prpa

Curke, hvala Vam na čestitkama  :Heart:  :Heart:   Bile ste velika potpora dok smo mi prolazili kroz sve peripetije. Evo danas idemo S. po osobnu iskaznicu...sad je i službeno "velika" cura  :Grin:   A za par dana slavit ćemo i rođendan. Još samo da otkrijem umjetnički dar i uspijem napraviti Hello Kitty tortu koju je gospodična poželjela  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

čestitam, prpa !

----------


## špelkica

Čestitamo na budućem rođendanu! Očekujemo slikice uz Hello Kitty tortu!!! Mi ćemo očito raditi tortu od čevapa i kobasica  :Laughing:

----------


## Aradija

Prpa,
čestitam za sve te divne novosti kod vas  :Heart:

----------


## mikiva

Pozdrav,
Imamo jedno biolosko dijete i razmisljamo o posvojenju drugog (nismo jos u postupku).Nebi imali nista protiv starijeg djeteta,tipa 6,7 godina.Puno sam citala vasa iskutva i uvijek mi ostaje ono..tesko je posvojiti osobito kad imas vec jedno dijete.No, nekako imam dobar filing.Zanima me, iskustva cekalica i onih koji su uspjeli, kako cesto su vam "nudili"posvojenje starijeg djeteta.Zelim samu sebe uvjeriti da takve djece ima i da su upravo zbog svojih godina teze posvojivi.Mi smo prosli odrastanje s jednom djetetom i koliko god bi to rado ponovili opet svjesni smo cinjenice da je posvojiti malo dijete teze.

----------


## DeDada

Mi smo vrlo kratko bili čekalice, ali kroz to vrijeme sam primjetila da djece te dobi ima dosta, no često su braća i sestre. Gotovo sva djeca za koju su nas zvali bila su takve dobi, 5-8, ali samo jedno bez braće i sestara. Nemam iskustvo sa posvojenjem drugog djeteta, ali nadam se da ću imati. Naravno da će uključivati malo više traženja, ali ako si realan nije nemoguće.

----------


## mikiva

Hm,da i o tome smo razmisljali ..sto ako ih je dvoje.Ne znam, nekako se ne vidimo s troje djece iako ..nikad ne znas :Smile: 
Hvala ti.

----------


## DeDada

Ni mi nismo spremni za troje, a bili smo u prilici za još dvoje nakon posvojenja sina. Da se netko tako "zezne" za jedno, uopće nam ne bi bilo krivo  :Smile:

----------

